# Your opinion on if I should upgrade.



## IDSkoT (May 2, 2009)

Hey, guys! My current equipment is limited. I have a Logitech Z5300e 5.1 system (which, I personally think has great response, and sounds pretty good. But, I have not really heard anything to compare it to.), I also have a Phonoghraph (Record Player, Vinyl Player, whatever you have it.). It's quite old, and while I love the sound of the tube, it's an old tube. It was made in the '40's. I would like to be able to plug my phonograph into my system. But, it's not necessary. The issue is, I'm currently 18 (well, nineteen in a month or so.), a broke college student who lives in a place with a flooded job pool. So, I'm rather broke. In a year or so, I'm going away to a state school. So, I figure I very well _could_ save up for an expensive system. But I don't trust anyone with keeping the door locked so it doesn't get stolen. So, I'm kind of in this apex, where I'm not sure if I should upgrade, or just deal for now.

I was thinking of purchasing a decently cheap receiver, buy decent 3-way speakers, build enclosures, and run it all off the receiver.
Price is a problem. Like I said, I don't want anything that I would be destroyed if it got stolen. I'm also unsure if I should even buy new speakers. While these speakers are decent, I'm sure I could get a better response out of new speakers.
I apologize for the logic flaws and the see-saw nature of my actions, I'm just unsure of what to do.


So, basic options:

Stick with what I have until after College.
Buy a decent receiver and run these speakers/sub off it
Buy a decent receiver and buy new speakers to run off of it.

And for reference, these are Logitech 170001-0000 (459I[or 1]) speakers. They're definitely re-badged Tang-Brand speakers. It's a 2.5". Which is also somewhat important. I'd like at small/medium sized cabinets. Since I'm going to College soon, I'd like to take them with me... and I don't want to have half of my car filled with speakers. E_E
Even though that would be righteously awesome. :rofl2:

Thanks for your time and reading my rant.


EDIT:: I think it should also be important that I have a Tablesaw, Jigsaw, somewhat in-depth knowledge of subwoofer enclosures (I build them for car applications a lot.) I know a bit about tube amps and X-overs. But, I need to read up on them more. The library by my house doesn't have any books on the subject.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do think your in a bit of a spot given that your not always going to be around and are worried about theft. In that case I would not want to spend a lot. Maybe waiting is a better idea for now.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Another option for you would be to pick up a phono preamp such as this Audio-Technica AT-PEQ3. 
If you enjoy your current system this may be an inexpensive solution.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Id suggest looking for deals on slightly used equipment to get the most out of your money


----------



## IDSkoT (May 2, 2009)

nova said:


> Another option for you would be to pick up a phono preamp such as this Audio-Technica AT-PEQ3.
> If you enjoy your current system this may be an inexpensive solution.


The problem I find with this is that I don't actually have a receiver. I have an array of 3.5mm jacks that connect to my PC for my "speaker system."
So the only way I could use that if I made an RCA-to-3.5mm cable that also accepted 3.5mm input as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How much do you want to spend? The Onkyo line of receivers or even a Home theater in a box system may be a good stepping stone for you at this time. This HTIB system would work for you.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Will you be at school 4 yrs, or 8? I'd suggest, as others, if you buy to keep your eye out for good used equipment (wish I had looked at non-hdmi receivers as people are upgrading) and perhaps wait it out a bit until you know how secure your stuff is. As one who has lived 'in the ghetto' in the past, you'd be better off waiting, as it stinks to have your home (or auto in my case) audio stolen. 

Back your music up (if on your computer, or get it on your computer if it's on disks) often onto a harddrive and keep the HD someplace else, somewhere secure, like your parent's home that is separate from theft, fire, etc. I've realized that my music collection is more vital than equipment. My 2+ cents


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

If your waiting on tomorrow you will never be entertained today.... 

Get what ya can for your time at school (sure to impress your lady friends) and dont worry about trying to make the equipment last forever, it most likely will be obselete by the time you finish school anyway.


----------



## IDSkoT (May 2, 2009)

ironglen said:


> Will you be at school 4 yrs, or 8? I'd suggest, as others, if you buy to keep your eye out for good used equipment (wish I had looked at non-hdmi receivers as people are upgrading) and perhaps wait it out a bit until you know how secure your stuff is. As one who has lived 'in the ghetto' in the past, you'd be better off waiting, as it stinks to have your home (or auto in my case) audio stolen.
> 
> Back your music up (if on your computer, or get it on your computer if it's on disks) often onto a harddrive and keep the HD someplace else, somewhere secure, like your parent's home that is separate from theft, fire, etc. I've realized that my music collection is more vital than equipment. My 2+ cents


Hah. A friend of mine has a server, and we share music. I back up my files on his server once a month. And I'll be at school for either 2 or 6 years. Not sure yet. I think I'm gunna just keep my eyes out for a decent used receiver, then call it a day after that until after College, or until I get sick of it. Haha.



Tommy said:


> If your waiting on tomorrow you will never be entertained today....
> 
> Get what ya can for your time at school (sure to impress your lady friends) and dont worry about trying to make the equipment last forever, it most likely will be obselete by the time you finish school anyway.


Haha! I know what you mean. However, How often will I really listen to a hi-fi sound system at school? My suite mates wouldn't be too happy if I had my radio blaring all day. Simple head phones should suffice, I think. As previously stated, just gunna keep my eye out for a good deal on a receiver, snatch it, and call it a day... for now.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

IDSkoT said:


> The problem I find with this is that I don't actually have a receiver. I have an array of 3.5mm jacks that connect to my PC for my "speaker system."
> So the only way I could use that if I made an RCA-to-3.5mm cable that also accepted 3.5mm input as well.


You would not need a receiver. 
Connect a stereo RCA patch cable from the "line out" on your phono to the "line in" on the preamp, then connect an inexpensive 3.5mm Stereo Male To 2 RCA Male Cable, from the "line out" on the preamp to the "line in" on your computer sound card. No need to make your own :bigsmile:, .

That should do what you want,...unless I'm missing something? :scratch::huh:


----------



## IDSkoT (May 2, 2009)

nova said:


> You would not need a receiver.
> Connect a stereo RCA patch cable from the "line out" on your phono to the "line in" on the preamp, then connect an inexpensive 3.5mm Stereo Male To 2 RCA Male Cable, from the "line out" on the preamp to the "line in" on your computer sound card. No need to make your own :bigsmile:, .
> 
> That should do what you want,...unless I'm missing something? :scratch::huh:


Haha. I've thought about doing this... and I might do it as an alternative. But, I'd also like to incorporate my TV and basic things into it. Maybe I'm just being stubborn. Haha.


BTW: My phono's connected directly to the amp. There is no "phono out." It's an old, simple, basic Tube amp from 1940's.
Pictures can be posted if needed. I mean, I love it. It's just not the best quality.


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

OK. You've got options. First of all, if you have limited income, you can still have a nice setup. It's just a matter of priorities and bargain hunting. You already have a PC and a 5.1 speaker system that you are pretty happy with, and I assume that you will be taking it with you to college. I would consider building a pc based system. There are people with pretty high end home theaters, using HTPC's to provide thier audio and video. You can upgrade to a really good sound card and video card. Alot of people even have blu-ray drives. I would be checking out the forums on computers for ideas and advice. If you want to you could research even higher performance computer speaker systems. Before I posted this reply, I got on Ebay and typed in DLP projector, and it pulled up 1141 pj's. You can get an inexpensive pj, hook up a VGA cable out of your computer to it, get some black out cloth for a screen, and be watching movies and concert videos with surround sound in your dorm room or apt, which could also potentially make you Quite popular in a a dorm ( just my opinion ). If you think it might get stolen, shop around for a small, cheap safe to lock it up in, when your gone. If you want to go bigger, you can always go out of the sound card into a receiver to hook up a bigger system. There are also turntables that plug into your computer with a USB cable. Although your local library may not have much, you've got the internet. You found this site didn't you? Hope this helps


----------

